
Matt Stoller on Modern Monopolies - dredmorbius
http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2017/12/matt_stoller_on.html
======
dredmorbius
There's both audio and a transcript. Listen the audio if you possibly can.

I'm still thinking about the arguments here. I'm not familiar with Stoller,
but I'm finding him addressing a great many points I've been thinking through,
and about how monopoly should be considered.

Stoller also takes down Russ Roberts painfully and repeatedly with very well-
made points.

I'm thinking through this further.

~~~
astr0n0m3r
Funny, I've listened to this twice now, and I had the exact opposite reaction.
There were some embarrassingly weak arguments made.

Also, it's odd that you think he "takes down Russ" when Russ is the host and
takes the status quo side. Stoller's fairly radical position requires changes
to the definition of a monopoly and the interventions taken against
"monopolistic" companies.

It hit a real low point when Amazon is claimed to favor fart books over
academic books, which somehow makes Amazon evil.

~~~
dredmorbius
If you're familiar with mass and popular media discussion going back two
centuries, not so much.

